# Steamed crappie - 3 ways



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Feeling kinda chef-ee tonight so did steamed crappie fillets 3 ways. 
1. Steamed on bed of greens with onions, slivered almonds and honey sriracha 
2. Steamed on bed of greens with Everglades seasoning, slivered almonds and fresh Parmesan. 
3. Steamed on onions with salt and pepper then broiled with cheddar cheese. It was all good!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Please don’t report me to the guys over in the freshwater section for not frying these


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

We know ! Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are them nanner leaves???


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Those plates really make the fish pop.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

you like longaberger too, i see.....


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

crappie! one of the best eating fish anywhere.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Tryn getting fancy now with nuts on his fish.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Haven't tried steaming, is there a how to link?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Riverfan said:


> Haven't tried steaming, is there a how to link?




Too simple. Need a bamboo steamer. Bottom layer greens or anything to keep fish off bamboo I like spinach but any fresh green will work. Lay fillets on top, season, steam 10 minutes


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Never Tryed steamed fish but I might now looks great.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Riverfan said:


> Haven't tried steaming, is there a how to link?


Yeah, DON'T DO IT 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Not gonna lie. That don't look good. Lol. Maybe grilled for healthy or smoked. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

